# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال درباره ی رشته پروتز دندان مصنوعي

## mohaddeseh

دوستان کسی اطلاعی درباره ی این رشته داره؟
آیا ادامه ی تحصیل بعد از مدرک کارشناسی وجود داره ؟ آخه یجا دیدم گفته بود آره یه جای دیگه گفته بود نه!
هر کی یه چیز میگه.
ميخواستم بدونم ميشه از پروتز رفت دندان پزشکي؟

 درآمد و بازار کارش چه طوره؟ 
 چرا رشتش محدوده؟تو سایت کانون هم که نگاه کردم فقط 7 تا دانشگاه این رشته رو داشتن! یعنی رشتش به درد نمیخوره؟

----------


## Wanted2014

سلام دوست عزیز ... بنده هم اطلاع دقیقی ندارم اما من هم جایی خوندم که این رشته برای خانم ها خیلی مناسب نیست. کار ظریفیه و به دستان ماهری نیاز داره.بعضی ها گفتن درآمد خوبی داره و بعضی دیگه هم گفتند درآمدش نسبت به زحمتش نمی ارزه و از اون جایی که هر دندان پزشکی به یک نفر برای ساخت پروتز های دندانی نیاز داره بازار کار خوبی داره . این اطلاعات رو هم که خدمتتون عرض کردم حاصل مطالعه سایت های مختلف بود ... درستی و نادرستی رو تصدیق یا تکذیب نمی کنم. امیدوارم این مطالب به دردتون خوده باشه.موفق باشید

----------


## saeid_NRT

اگه بشه لابراتوار زد خوبه. يني اگه مجوزش رو با مدرک کارشناسي بدن

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> دوستان کسی اطلاعی درباره ی این رشته داره؟
> آیا ادامه ی تحصیل بعد از مدرک کارشناسی وجود داره ؟ آخه یجا دیدم گفته بود آره یه جای دیگه گفته بود نه!
> هر کی یه چیز میگه.
> ميخواستم بدونم ميشه از پروتز رفت دندان پزشکي؟
> 
>  درآمد و بازار کارش چه طوره؟ 
>  چرا رشتش محدوده؟تو سایت کانون هم که نگاه کردم فقط 7 تا دانشگاه این رشته رو داشتن! یعنی رشتش به درد نمیخوره؟


از پزشکی زدی تو کار پروتز دندون!!! بهترین منبع الان دانشجوهای این رشتس برو سراغ اونا

----------


## niـhan

> اگه بشه لابراتوار زد خوبه. يني اگه مجوزش رو با مدرک کارشناسي بدن


بالفرض لابراتوار هم زده بشه درامد هر ماهش تقریبا چقدره؟ :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Akhm

دوستان بیان نظر بدن

----------


## Akhm

up

----------


## محمد محمد

دوست عزیز اسم آموزشیش " ساخت پروتزهای دندانیه ". اتفاقا رشته کاربردی و خیلی خوبیه، و اینیم که کمتر دانشگاهی این رشته رو داره باید به چشم یک مزیت بهش نگاه بکنید. تجهیزات و مواد دندانی گرون قیمتی نیاز داره پس دانشگاه باید امکاناتش رو داشته باشه. بازار کارشم هیچوقت راکد نمیشه...همه دندون دارن و دندونا هم تا آخر عمر کاملا سالم نمیمونن و از بین میرن...کار فیزیکی و دستی زیاد داره و از اون مهمتر نیاز به تجربه خیلی خیلی زیادی داره، یعنی اگر از لحاظ علمی خیلی خوب باشی تجربه بیشتر از اون به کارت میاد به فرض شما انواع مواد دندانی میشناسی حتی آرایش الکترونی و ... آکریل (یک نوع از مواد دندانسازی) میشناسی ولی این اطلاعات به کار شما نمیاد و تجربه کار کردن با مواد دندانی هستش که بیشتر به کارتون میاد. مستقیم با بیمار ارتباط نداری برعکس دندونپزشک ها در نتیجه به اون اندازه هم مسئولیت سلامتی بیمار به عهده شما نیست (مربوط به دندانپزشک میشه). اوایل رشته دانشگاهی نبود و به صورت تجربی آموزش داده میشد و در نهایت از راه علمی میتونستی دیپلم رشته دندانسازی بگیری و مجوز لابراتوار بگیری اما شاید 15-10 سال باشه تبدیل به رشته دانشگاهی شده و صرفا به این افراد مجور تاسیس لابراتوار و کار در لابراتوارهای تخصصی دندانسازی داده میشه، ابتدا به صورت دوره کارشناسی و چند سالیه که تغییر پیدا کرده به دوره کاردانی (با ظرفیت محدود) پس از این لحاظ ارزشمنده. عنوان دوره کاردانی این رشته " تکنسین پروتزهای دندانیه " در حال حاضر دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بهشتی، اصفهان و خرم آباد ارایه میشه، بعد از اتمام دوره میتونی دوره کاردانی به کارشناسی (کارشناسی ناپیوسته ) شرکت بکنی که اونم ظرفیت بسیار محدودی داره و در حال حاضر فقط دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران و بهشتی ارایه میدن. قبلا شاید 2 دوره بصورت کارشناسی دانشگاه آزاد هم پذیرش کرد اما این مجوز ازش گرفته شد و فقط دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی میتونن پذیرش کنن. برای قبولی تو یه رشته دیگه مثل دندانپزشکی هم صرفا باید مجددا کنکور داد و در نهایت بعد از قبولی دورس مشابه تطبیق داده میشه ولی انتقالی ممکن نیست. فعلا امکان ادامه تحصیل دوره کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری تخصصی در داخل میسر نیست اما رشته بسیار با ارزش تو کشورهای دیگه هست از جمله ترکیه بعضا درآمدشون از دندانپزشک ها هم بیشتره و میتونید ادامه تحصیل هم بدید...همه چیز به خودتون بستگی داره. دندونپزشک داریم که ماهی 15 تومن کار میکنه و در کنارش دندانپزشکی که بیشتر از 1 میلیارد درآمد داره. درآمد پروتزهای دندانیم به همین شکله دوست عزیز.

----------


## Akhm

> دوست عزیز اسم آموزشیش " ساخت پروتزهای دندانیه ". اتفاقا رشته کاربردی و خیلی خوبیه، و اینیم که کمتر دانشگاهی این رشته رو داره باید به چشم یک مزیت بهش نگاه بکنید. تجهیزات و مواد دندانی گرون قیمتی نیاز داره پس دانشگاه باید امکاناتش رو داشته باشه. بازار کارشم هیچوقت راکد نمیشه...همه دندون دارن و دندونا هم تا آخر عمر کاملا سالم نمیمونن و از بین میرن...کار فیزیکی و دستی زیاد داره و از اون مهمتر نیاز به تجربه خیلی خیلی زیادی داره، یعنی اگر از لحاظ علمی خیلی خوب باشی تجربه بیشتر از اون به کارت میاد به فرض شما انواع مواد دندانی میشناسی حتی آرایش الکترونی و ... آکریل (یک نوع از مواد دندانسازی) میشناسی ولی این اطلاعات به کار شما نمیاد و تجربه کار کردن با مواد دندانی هستش که بیشتر به کارتون میاد. مستقیم با بیمار ارتباط نداری برعکس دندونپزشک ها در نتیجه به اون اندازه هم مسئولیت سلامتی بیمار به عهده شما نیست (مربوط به دندانپزشک میشه). اوایل رشته دانشگاهی نبود و به صورت تجربی آموزش داده میشد و در نهایت از راه علمی میتونستی دیپلم رشته دندانسازی بگیری و مجوز لابراتوار بگیری اما شاید 15-10 سال باشه تبدیل به رشته دانشگاهی شده و صرفا به این افراد مجور تاسیس لابراتوار و کار در لابراتوارهای تخصصی دندانسازی داده میشه، ابتدا به صورت دوره کارشناسی و چند سالیه که تغییر پیدا کرده به دوره کاردانی (با ظرفیت محدود) پس از این لحاظ ارزشمنده. عنوان دوره کاردانی این رشته " تکنسین پروتزهای دندانیه " در حال حاضر دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بهشتی، اصفهان و خرم آباد ارایه میشه، بعد از اتمام دوره میتونی دوره کاردانی به کارشناسی (کارشناسی ناپیوسته ) شرکت بکنی که اونم ظرفیت بسیار محدودی داره و در حال حاضر فقط دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران و بهشتی ارایه میدن. قبلا شاید 2 دوره بصورت کارشناسی دانشگاه آزاد هم پذیرش کرد اما این مجوز ازش گرفته شد و فقط دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی میتونن پذیرش کنن. برای قبولی تو یه رشته دیگه مثل دندانپزشکی هم صرفا باید مجددا کنکور داد و در نهایت بعد از قبولی دورس مشابه تطبیق داده میشه ولی انتقالی ممکن نیست. فعلا امکان ادامه تحصیل دوره کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری تخصصی در داخل میسر نیست اما رشته بسیار با ارزش تو کشورهای دیگه هست از جمله ترکیه بعضا درآمدشون از دندانپزشک ها هم بیشتره و میتونید ادامه تحصیل هم بدید...همه چیز به خودتون بستگی داره. دندونپزشک داریم که ماهی 15 تومن کار میکنه و در کنارش دندانپزشکی که بیشتر از 1 میلیارد درآمد داره. درآمد پروتزهای دندانیم به همین شکله دوست عزیز.


ممنون از اطلاعاتتون. ولی چند اشکال داره که تصحیح می کنم.
کاردانی به کارشناسی ظرفیتش محدود نیست. دقیقا برعکس تقریبا تمام کسانی که شرکت کردند قبول شدند. برای کاردانی به کارشناسی کنکور نداره فقط شرط معدله.
اگر کنکور مجدد شرکت کنید و دندانپزشکی قبول بشوید هیچکدام از دروس شما را حتی با نام مشابه معادل سازی نمی کنند. فقط دروس عمومی معادل سازی میشه. این اشتباهیه که خیلی ها مرتکبش میشن.
درآمدش هم اصلا به گرد پای دندانپزشکی نمیرسه. یک تکنسین معمولی بسیار بسیار کمتر از یک دندانپزشک معمولی درآمد داره. به همین دلیل خیلی از این افراد جذب دانشگاه ها میشن و به صورت کارمند با حقوق حدود یک و نیم میلیون در ماه کار می کنند.

----------


## محمد محمد

بله سال های قبل ظرفیت پذیرش کاردانی به کارشناسی بیشتر بود اما امسال فقط دانشگاه بهشتی وتهران پذیرش داشتند ( دفترچه کارشناسی ناپیوسته 97). دقیقا درسته که کارشناسی ناپیوسته این رشته کنکور نداره و صرفا با سوابق تحصیلیه. 
درآمدشم 100% با دندانپزشکی در یک سطح نیست اما منظور من اینه که به خود فرد بستگی داره، همینطور که درآمد دندانپزشکیم به خود فرد بستگی داره.
اگر به عنوان تکنسین تو لابراتوارها مشغول بشی بله درآمد محدوده ولی اگر لابراتوار بتونی تاسیس کنی بدون هیچ مبالغه ای درآمد زیادی خواهید داشت.

----------

